# Help-Express Entry Profile showing ineligible status



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Please can somebody tell me what i have done wrong, i just completed my profile using mycic account and got a status of profile ineligible, my masters degress has been assessed by WES, my ielts score is 8,7,6.5,6.5, NOC 2147 telecoms specialist. 
will i be able to create a new profile or make amendments to what i already have?
Please somebody help


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The _minimum required_ IELTS score is *7* in each of 4 areas. 

If you _do *not*_ have the requisite scores, then you are _*ineligible*_ for Express Entry.

By your own admission, you _do not_ meet the requisite benchmark, so your profile is correctly showing as ineligible, as you do not have the required score in two categories.

The only way that you can correct this is to re-sit the exam until you have achieved the requisite scores, as determined by the CIC website. Until you can meet _all_ of the requirements, you won't be able to qualify for Express Entry.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

temiseun said:


> Please can somebody tell me what i have done wrong, i just completed my profile using mycic account and got a status of profile ineligible, my masters degress has been assessed by WES, my ielts score is 8,7,6.5,6.5, NOC 2147 telecoms specialist.
> will i be able to create a new profile or make amendments to what i already have?
> Please somebody help



Your scores are not high enough.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

For Canada express entry clb 7 level is required, not ielts 7 score in each band. Please Chk conversion of clb 7 to ielts


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

80.pawan said:


> For Canada express entry clb 7 level is required, not ielts 7 score in each band. Please Chk conversion of clb 7 to ielts


thanks, apparently i didnt include my previous employment record and bachelors degree.

i have created a new profile and will submit hopefully before end of day.

my IELTS scores are also within the acceptable range. CLB8.


----------



## anacrystal_143 (Aug 10, 2015)

*express entry eneligible*

Is anybody getting ineligible as of August 2015 for express entry? No matter what I do, I always get profile not eligible. I have ECAS, my IELTS are all passing with skilled work experience. Any thoughts? Are they having issue with their web site?

Thanks.


----------



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The _minimum required_ IELTS score is *7* in each of 4 areas.
> 
> If you _do *not*_ have the requisite scores, then you are _*ineligible*_ for Express Entry.
> 
> ...


The required level of English should be minimum of CLB 7 not IELTS 7 please check this link and convert your score. 

IELTS


----------



## BikeAlaska (Aug 13, 2015)

anacrystal_143 said:


> Is anybody getting ineligible as of August 2015 for express entry? No matter what I do, I always get profile not eligible. I have ECAS, my IELTS are all passing with skilled work experience. Any thoughts? Are they having issue with their web site?
> 
> Thanks.



I'm getting this too! And I have no idea what to do. Has anyone else been experiencing this?


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

Hi ,

I am experiencing same problem.

I had my Express Entry profile in active state since Jan 2015.
But in Aug 2015, My profile status changed to ineligible because my IELTS result got expired.

now that I have my new result scores with me, The system is not letting me update my profile.
There is no UPDATE button and only VIEW button.

Please suggest what to do.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

You have to fill new profile for express entry. Cannot update old one


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

Hey Pawan ,

Will this not be duplicacy of candidacy ?


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

subscribing


----------

